# [UWP][C#] UnOfficial Instagram Client for Windows 10 Devices Family



## ngame (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi everyone.
All of you know the Facebook Instagram official application is not good at all for windows 10 especially on mobile phones. Now I'm working on a new project named as Winsta. An open source software that you can find it's source code here on GitHub 

At current branch we were able to make this features for app : 
Login (Two Factor login supported | Challenge require supported)
Login with Facebook
Logout
Like / Dislike
View posts (Image, Video, Carousel)
View Comments
View your own profile
View users profiles
View recent activities
View Stories
Search and Explore
Direct messages
Cinema Mode
View your activities
Accept and Ignore friend requests
Download posts (Available for Public profiles, Your own medias, and medias you are tagged in)
and more...

for making our progress faster we need some help from other developers to make this application ready for release faster. If you can help us to make development faster please join us on GitHub and In our Telegram Insider Group.


What you have to know and tools you need before joining us in development:
Good knowledge of MVVM and UWP C#
Microsoft Visual Studio 2017 and Universal Windows Platform SDK build 16299 (1709) and 17134 (1803)


Some screenshots of the current app attached below


----------



## Adrian13sk (Jun 18, 2018)

Well done! Looking forward to this!

So far I like it! Will it also have functional notifications?


----------



## ngame (Jun 18, 2018)

Adrian13sk said:


> Well done! Looking forward to this!
> 
> So far I like it! Will it also have functional notifications?

Click to collapse



It has notifications right now but only for activities (not for directs, lives and etc.)


----------



## ash_jndl (Jun 21, 2018)

Great idea looking forward to this. Do you guys plan on making other apps like facebook, twitter or are you gonna stick with this one and see how it goes?


----------



## ngame (Jun 22, 2018)

ash_jndl said:


> Great idea looking forward to this. Do you guys plan on making other apps like facebook, twitter or are you gonna stick with this one and see how it goes?

Click to collapse



We will not stick to one thing.
We have a roadmap and our next step is working on our new version of DENNA (our old to-do app) but we will keep developing WinstaApp and our GMaps Client app "WinGo Maps".
About Facebook and Twitter, I think no. We are mostly working on projects that didn't come to W10M or Doesn't have an updated client. But maybe later we work on them too


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jun 26, 2018)

This is great work!


----------



## maruf8 (Jun 27, 2018)

will there be a alpha appx release??


----------



## ngame (Jul 2, 2018)

maruf8 said:


> will there be a alpha appx release??

Click to collapse



Yes, some versions are uploaded into our Telegram group.

If you don't have Telegram account here is the latest release
http://www.mediafire.com/file/c136madapk9fp9s/WinGoTag_0.2.20.0_Test.zip


----------



## maruf8 (Jul 7, 2018)

ngame said:


> Yes, some versions are uploaded into our Telegram group.
> 
> If you don't have Telegram account here is the latest release
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/c136madapk9fp9s/WinGoTag_0.2.20.0_Test.zip

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Jul 10, 2018)

*Camera Error*

I installed this app today in my Lumia 1020. Than I started camera through it, the camera started to show green image after a while, I was not able to see with the camera. Its the same thing, Even with the default camera app. Than I restarted my phone, And everything was fine, than after about 5 hours my main camera stoped to display anything. The screen turns black when I open the main camera through any app, though the front camera is working fine. I gave many restart and soft reset to phone but still my problem is not solved, do anyone have a solution for my problem..


----------



## ngame (Jul 13, 2018)

Shaikh Amaan FM said:


> I installed this app today in my Lumia 1020. Than I started camera through it, the camera started to show green image after a while, I was not able to see with the camera. Its the same thing, Even with the default camera app. Than I restarted my phone, And everything was fine, than after about 5 hours my main camera stoped to display anything. The screen turns black when I open the main camera through any app, though the front camera is working fine. I gave many restart and soft reset to phone but still my problem is not solved, do anyone have a solution for my problem..

Click to collapse



that's hardware issue. maybe camera connector is disconnected from the board or maybe your camera lens having issue. 
you should go to some care center.


----------



## konstant213 (Jul 15, 2018)

*When*

When app will be available for download in Microsoft store ?


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Jul 18, 2018)

@ngame sorry I forgot to reply here,

My mobile's camera got started Automatically, Thanks for responding though......


----------



## ngame (Jul 18, 2018)

konstant213 said:


> When app will be available for download in Microsoft store ?

Click to collapse



IDK. 
We keep developing it while we arrive at a stable point.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Oct 13, 2018)

*No it's not an Hardware issue.*



ngame said:


> that's hardware issue. maybe camera connector is disconnected from the board or maybe your camera lens having issue.
> you should go to some care center.

Click to collapse



Now, after re-installing this app, I realized that there's something  wrong with this app.
As soon as I opened the camera section in this app, the screen turned out green as it happened previously, effects were same in the default camera as well, until I restarted the device.

Are you trying an uncommon approach to display camera outputs in this app? which could possibly forcing the hardware to do lot of work.


----------



## branja6 (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't have a Telegram app. Where can I download this app?


----------



## ngame (Dec 10, 2018)

Winsta application now available from the link below 
ms-windows-store://pdp/?productid=9PNZDJKXNQVK


----------



## hubert123454 (Apr 3, 2019)

ngame said:


> Winsta application now available from the link below
> ms-windows-store://pdp/?productid=9PNZDJKXNQVK

Click to collapse



Please made free client, because instagram is free app on android and I'OS


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 3, 2019)

@hubert123454 
If you want free app, use official instagram.


----------

